# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Magos de Zaragoza

## Juandi

No hace mucho que soy habitual de este foro y cada día me encuentro nuevos foreros que son de Zaragoza y no tengo el gusto de conocer.

Si os parece, id presentándoos en este hilo para estar todos juntos. Sería bueno indicar el “ambientillo” mágico del que procedéis.

Yo soy Juandi, miembro de la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa. No se me ve por allí muy a menudo pero cuando se me ve, se me ve mucho.

Mágicos saludos.

La Asociación Mágica Aragonesa (AMA) tiene su sede en los locales de la Asociación de Amigos del Arte, en la calle Cantín y Gamboa (a mitad de calle, nunca me acuerdo del número). Nos reunimos todos los jueves no festivos a partir de las 20:00.

----------


## Dantestorm

Yo me llamo Fernando Palacios, soy de ZgZ,(Zaragoza),tengo 13 años y me inicié en esto de la mágia, al principio por mi cuenta, pero luego yá encontré una tienda de magia llamada Magia Pym, donde comprába trucos y me daban clases,(básicas, claro). Allí, también vi un espectaculo corto de Javi el mago,(siento decirlo, no se si entraba en su charla o no, pero parecía que se iba de la olla 8)  8)  8) ), y el que daba las clases y vendía los artículos se llamaba Nacho. Y eso es todo, ¡¡¡hasta otra, tropa!!!


Ah, se me olvidó decirlo, la tienda la han cambiado de sítio, así que no os puedo dar la dirección.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Allí, también vi un espectaculo corto de Javi el mago,(siento decirlo, no se si entraba en su charla o no, pero parecía que se iba de la olla 8)  8)  8) )


Tranquilo... a veces se le va la olla  :Wink1:

----------


## el gran dani

yo soy dani ya tengo el placer de conocerte juandi, a ver si se presentan estos mañicos bueno un abrazo y saludos

----------


## ignoto

Yo no soy maño pero me siento mago.

¿Vale eso?

----------


## halcon

Hola soy de huesca y me gustaria saber si alguien sabe como funciona la asociacion magica aragonesa y si hay algun sitio en zaragoza donde comprar material, me estoi inciando y megustaria contactar con alguien lo mas cercano posible incluido zaragoza por supuesto

----------


## Juandi

Bienvenidos halcon y Dantestorm... y a todos los que aún no se han apuntado, que faltan muchos a los que no conozco.

Saludos a Dani y Gonzalo (este puente no me has llamado, socapullo).

Ignoto, cuando vengas por Zaragoza, no dejes de visitarnos.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## Magic-Pippo

Hola Juandi yo acabo de aterrizar por Zaragoza,espero en breve pasar  por el AMA y conocernos en persona,a ti y los demas compañeros  ,vengo de Asomagia.Saludos.   Mimoletto Tompany :D

----------


## Ro-Mago

Muy buenas a todos los maños...y a todos los magos. Mi nombre es Mario, tengo 23 años,y también soy de zaragoza. Llevo poco en el mundo de la magia. No pertenezco a ninguna asociación por el momento, estoy dando un curso con algunos miembros de la AMA. Y de momento esa es mi breve trayectoria. Un saludo a todos. A ver si nos vemos alguna vez.

----------


## BusyMan

Buenas, yo soy Fernando y me acaban de hacer miembro de honor del foro del AMA  :Smile1: 

Me han hecho AMAnte de adopción jeje

----------


## Juandi

> Buenas, yo soy Fernando y me acaban de hacer miembro de honor del foro del AMA 
> 
> Me han hecho AMAnte de adopción jeje


¿A quién de los dos? ¿A Fernando o a Busy?  :Wink:

----------


## Trikix

Hola,

Yo me llamo Alberto, tengo casi 28 años y soy también de Zaragoza. Hace un año que estoy descubriendo la magia. Básicamente cartomagia, aunque me gustaría poder aprender otros ámbitos para poder hacer actuaciones. 

Hace poco descubrí la tienda de Magia Pym, que ahora está en la calle Julio garcia Condoy, al final de la calle, en frente de la casa andalucía. Allí nos reunimos los jueves a las 19:00

Me gustaría conocer a magos de mi ciudad para cambiar impresiones y sobre todo aprender mucho. Seguro que solamente charlando con magos se aprende mogollón.

SALUDOS.

----------


## helí

Hola me llamo Helí y soy de Huesca.. ya llevo algún año que otro en el mundo de la magia...ahora tengo 33 y no me he planteado ser socio de ninguna asociacion...afortunadamente vivo de esto y estoy pensando hacerme socio...y si me paso por donde dice Juandi un jueves de esos??
salu2 a todos...
helí el mago

----------


## Juanjo G

¿Alguien me podría decir decir qué es eso de AMA? :D

----------


## loren

yo soy de Huesca,ahora sabiendo lo de los jueves si bajo a Zaragoza me pasare,para conozeros y pasar un rato divertido.

----------


## IlusiónenlavidA

Hola a todos los miembros!!. Me presento: Me llamo Eduardo vivo en Zaragoza y tengo 16 años. Mis conocimientos de magia son bastante escasos, estoy intentando aprender con el libro "Cartomagia fundamental" de Vicente Canuto. Me gustaría conocer a gente de la AMA y ampliar mis conocimientos. Estaría especialmente interesado en aprender sesiones para niños (aunque yo aún sea uno jeje). También me gustaría saber la dirección de tiendas de ilusionismo en Zaragoza. Preferentemente cercanas a la zona centro.

   ¡¡Saludos cordiales a tod@s!!

----------


## IlusiónenlavidA

Hola José Luis, he tenido problemas con el correo electrónico; Por eso te contesto por el foro.

  De todas formas repito el mensaje que ya te envie.

  Cuando ahorre un poco de dinero me pasare por el local, la direccion es C/ Juan Blas Ubide cerca del parque Tío Jorge, corrigeme si me equivoco.

  Siento la tardanza. Un saludo
  Ya queda menos para el Pilar mañosss!!

----------


## Lady_Black_Rose

Yo soy Lady, Milagros en la realidad. Mi hermano es mago y miembro de la misma asociacion que tu desde hace unos meses. Se llama juan, amigo de Dani.

----------


## binaryvamp

hola, vivo en zaragoza, y llevo un tiempo practicando cartomagia, me gustaria saber si hay algun sitio para conocer magos en mi situacion (principiantes, primerizos, inutiles.... etc, me incluyo en todas las descripciones xD) es broma jejeje, pues eso, a ver si conociendo gente aprendo mas cosas de este mundo q me encanta y me trae de cabeza.

gracias de antemano.

un saludo.

pd: y tbn para tomar unas cervezas xD esto si va en serio xD

un saludo

chao

----------


## Ro-Mago

> ¿Alguien me podría decir decir qué es eso de AMA? :D


Hola Juanjo G, AMA es la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa. Está En Zaragoza, y se reunen los jueves. Espero haber sido de ayuda.

----------


## el gran charles

hola soy El Gran Charles de zaragoza amante y practicante de la prestidigitacion e ilusionismo,llevo casi 4 años estudiando el tema,cartomagia,numismagia,micromagia,salon,escena  rio,etc...incluso diseño y fabrico grandes ilusiones y despues de actuaciones y shows necesito abrir fronteras y presentarme al campeonato nacional de la coruña,solo que para este tipo de eventos tienes que estar en alguna asociacion¿podrias informarme para entrar en el AMA?la verdad conozco a javi el mago y felix ruiz pero hace ya casi un año que no los veo y me da palo llamar para eso,asi que si tu eres socio y pudieras informarme te lo agradeceria mucho,si quieres verme buscame en youtube tengo algun video casero incluso una levitacion improptu de un peon en la obra casero,casero pero no esta mal,bueno que me enrrollo si puedes ayudarme con lo de la AMA te lo agradecere mucho,espero tus noticias y MUCHAS GRACIAS...

----------


## eldelbar

Hola, yo soy de Caspe. Encantado de encontraros aquí.

----------


## Ment-alex

Buenos dias ^^
Soy de Zaragoza, bueno del extraradio. He empezado a leer el libro "Los 13 escalones del mentalismo" para iniciarme.
Me gustaria saber si hay alguna tienda en zgz donde pueda pillarme uñiles. En internet solo hay un modelo.
Me pasare por *** a ver si sigue alli (Porque segun he leido la cambiaron de sitio o algo)
Si alguien sabe algo que diga.
Gracias y suerte¡

----------


## Pulgas

Ment-alex:
Según las normas del foro no está permitido citar tiendas diferentes a tiendamagia.com, propietaria y patrocinadora de este espacio.

----------


## thunder_Z

Muy buenas a todos, yo me llamo Domingo.....(y si...yo tambien me pregunto porque no me pusieron lunes.... :p) jejeje. Na pues eso, tengo 25 años,  llevo 1 año buscando esa magia que todos queremos conseguir, pero que esta muy cerquita de unos pocos afortunados, que en ello no me incluyo yo, jeje.
Me entere hace 2 dias de la asociacion AMA y me parece perfecto, porque encima os tengo cerquita de casa....con lo cual dentro de poco nos veremos todos los que seais socios, llevare a una amiga que tambien le gusta la magia y na, espero conoceros a todos y sobre todo acordarme de vuestros nombre xD.

Por cierto me gusta mucho las florituras y he abierto un tema para juntarnos un grupillo a practicar  aprender de esta valiosa habilidad. 
Salu2 a todos y un placer.  :Smile1:

----------


## Tony_77

Hola soy Antonio y soy de Huesca. Ahora estoy en zaragoza con motivo de la universidad. Me inició, hara un año mas o menos, un amigo que es artista de circo, tambien de huesca. Solo se de cartomagia, estudiando a traves del libro de cartomagia fundamental, de canuto. A ver si me paso a ver el ambiente.

Un Saludo!

----------


## FranCaMente

Buenos días, magos y magas, majos y majas:

Escribo en representación de un servicio para personas con problemas de salud mental. El próximo jueves (22 de diciembre de 2011) tenemos el festival de fin de año.

En la programación contábamos con un mago pero se ha caído en el último momento.

No disponemos de presupuesto (en esta ocasión) pero sí de gente llena de ilusión y con manos con ganas de aplaudir.

Sabemos que dadas las circunstancias, no damos mucho tiempo pero la actuación sería en el Centro Cultural Ibercaja ACTUR, Zaragoza, el jueves por la mañana y sería de unos 15 o 20 minutos.

Si alguien quisiera participar con nosotros, puede ponerse en contacto conmigo en el teléfono 976798161 (de 12:00 a 20:00).

Muchas gracias!

F.

----------

